# Brazing with mapp gas



## southpawplumber (Nov 18, 2014)

Taking a practical plumbing for another state tomorrow and wondering if any of you have brazed 1" copper with mapp gas and turbo torch. 
Don't braze much at all so I don't have a b tank set up.


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

You won't be able to produce the heat needed to successfully braze with MAPP.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If the tip is big enough, you can.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

southpawplumber said:


> Taking a practical plumbing for another state tomorrow and wondering if any of you have brazed 1" copper with mapp gas and turbo torch.
> Don't braze much at all so I don't have a b tank set up.


Best way to braze with a turbo torch is to either have someone with another turbo torch to heat up the other side of the fitting while you heat your side up,or set the joint up to where you can have one stationary torch blowing on the joint and your torch heating it also!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

southpawplumber said:


> *Don't braze much at all so I don't have a b tank set up*.











I don't braze much either, yet I have a B tank. I suppose a lot of the younger guys who are up and coming are mostly gluing and crimping; so the days of needing a B tank are dwindling.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

MAPP Gas has not been made since 2008.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

LP and a large tip. I've braised 2" with lp. Just takes time and keep the heat moving.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

We braze all our copper with oxy /lpg or oxy acet. We carry mapp gas with turbo torch for convenience but don't braze anything above 3/4 inch with mapp. 1/2 inch is manageable in most agreeable conditions but anything larger with a breath of wind and it can get very difficult. Never tried it with a second guy heating the other side. We would just get the oxy out.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

swedishcharm21 said:


> MAPP Gas has not been made since 2008.


???


----------



## southpawplumber (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah I know it's now mapp/pro.


----------



## southpawplumber (Nov 18, 2014)

I was able to eek through with the mapp gas... Only 2 1" fittings , the rest 3/4". and it was type L. Took a lot longer than a b-tank would have. Oh well!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

sparky said:


> Best way to braze with a turbo torch is to either have someone with another turbo torch to heat up the other side of the fitting while you heat your side up,or set the joint up to where you can have one stationary torch blowing on the joint and your torch heating it also!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes that is how i did my first braze joint on a under slab 1" copper water line


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

T6 tip and Mapp will braze 1" copper just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes I have brazed copper up to 2" using turbo torch and mapp pro gas. You just need the right sized tip for size of pipe you are brazing. 

You can go to turbo torch website and see what size tip you need for pipe size you intend to braze or solder.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a link to a soldering/ brazing kit similar to the one I have. It shows what tip you need to braze or solder different size pipes.

http://victortechnologies.com/IM_Up...056-3233_TurboTorch_PortableTorchKit_view.pdf


----------

